# ACS processing time December 2017



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

I have Applied ACS on 20th December 2017 for Developer Programmer.
The status hasn't changed yet. 
Has anyone else applied in December?


----------



## edwinjoel (Jan 9, 2018)

wahajmeer said:


> I have Applied ACS on 20th December 2017 for Developer Programmer.
> The status hasn't changed yet.
> Has anyone else applied in December?



Pls do a quick search before opening a new thread. Looks like there is an active thread for people who applied ACS in December. 

Multiple threads will only confuse the community and we will get the answers faster if we post our questions in an active thread.

Note: I am unable to provide the URL for the active thread as I am a new user and I should have posted at least 5 posts to include a URL in my posts


----------



## Alekhyak (Oct 23, 2017)

please find the link for existing thread 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ts-living-australia/1375113-acs-december.html


----------



## wahajmeer (Jan 4, 2018)

Alekhyak said:


> please find the link for existing thread


Thanks for the link. I couldn't find a thread so i created this one.


----------

